# Good funeral piece for violin and piano



## SkylerFennell

I have about 2 weeks until a funeral I was asked to play piano in and accompany my brother on violin. 

My level- It took me about 4-5 months to learn the Liszt un Sospiro memorized alongside a movement Beethoven sonata and a few other pieces. 

Any ideas of some quick pieces for violin/piano that would be good at a funeral that are not super easy, but not impossible to learn in a short period of time.

Stuff that can be found online/imslp is always good.


----------



## senza sordino

The Mozart sonatas for violin and piano are not terribly difficult. And available online. 
Corelli Op 5 sonatas are another option. 
Beethoven Spring Sonata.
Later French sonatas of Saint Saëns, Faure etc are more challenging technically and might take more than a couple of weeks to learn, depending on your level. But they are terrific and without the drama. They feel light, but with so much feeling.

The theme from Schindler's List written for violin could be a piece more people know, but it's more difficult to get online as it's still on copyright.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I suppose you could also arrange an orchestral piece for violin and piano. If you make your own arrangement, it will be well-suited to your ability.


----------



## Art Rock

Sibelius - valse triste (arranged by Friedrich Hermann),


----------



## hpowders

Check out the Bach sonatas for violin and keyboard-the slow movements.


----------



## Peter Gibaloff

Khachaturian . - Spartacus - Slow movement

Who CAN play this piece ... it would be step closer to God.


----------

